# Any tips for getting into the UCLA film school



## nightmonkey616 (May 21, 2021)

Hey guys, I am a junior in high school and my dream university is UCLA, I want to study film production so does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Chris W (May 21, 2021)

Although it's for USC, it all pretty much applies for your Application to UCLA:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Enjoy!


----------



## Pippy (May 21, 2021)

nightmonkey616 said:


> Hey guys, I am a junior in high school and my dream university is UCLA, I want to study film production so does anyone have any tips?


Following


----------



## afilmcionado (May 21, 2021)

Bill McDonald of UCLA's cinematography department was just on the Team Deakins podcast talking about the program and what UCLA looks for. You might want to check that out.


----------



## JLWilco (May 23, 2021)

I've heard nothing but good things about Bill McDonald, but tbh you probably don't want to choose UCLA for film school.

I'm a recent Screenwriting MFA grad from UCLA, and my program was so fraught with what can be politely described as "issues" that I got in touch with an editor at the Daily Bruin. I helped him with sources at the film school and he wrote an article about what he found out. 

While half the article covers the Screenwriting program, the other focuses on the undergrad program. It's probably something you should read:









						Lights, Camera, Inaction
					

Daily Bruin Enterprise investigated complaints from UCLA film students and alumni about a lack of communication from their administrators, unfair treatment of third-year screenwriting students, and a potential violation of the Faculty Code of Conduct.




					features.dailybruin.com


----------



## Pippy (May 23, 2021)

Wow! Thank you for sharing this!


----------

